# Channel Listing on 72.7 Satellite?



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

Is there a list or link that shows which HD channels are now on 72.7?

I know BBCA-HD is one of them. 

I want to know what HD channels I am missing before I call Dish and request technical support. 

I currently have America 250 + HD Platinum and Premium Channels with two 500 dishes on the roof receiving 61.5, 110 and 119 here at the Eastern Shore in Maryland.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Listing reworked -- http://jameslong.name/splitarc.html

*Channels on 72.7 NOT available on 110 or 119*
9408 G4 - G4 TV (191)
9428 STYLE - Style TV (115)
9430 TRU - Tru TV (204)
9445 NATGW - National Geographic Wild (190)
9450 BBCA - BBC America (135)
9474 E! - E! Entertainment TV (114)
9482 HLMRK - Hallmark Channel (185)
9483 SMC - Sportsman Channel (395)
9520 FSC - Fox Soccer Channel (149)
9521 UNVSN - Univision (270)
9522 FTRAW - Telefutura (West)
9523 TCM - Turner Classic Movies (132)
9524 HLN - CNN Headline News (202)
9525 HISTI - History Channel International (121)
9526 ID - Investigation Discovery (192)
9527 DIY - Do It Yourself (111)
9528 GLVSN - Galavision (273)

Platinum HD
375 SHRTS - Shorts
378 INDIE - Indie Channel
379 RETRO - Retro TV
380 EPIX1 - Epix 1
381 EPIX2 - Epix 2

Movie Channels
9512 SHO-W - Showtime West (319)

PPV Channels
505 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
506 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
508 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
509 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
510 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
511 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
512 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
513 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
514 MOVIE - DISH Cinema
515 MOVIE - DISH Cinema


----------



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

Thank You James.

I see thirteen (13) HD channels I am currently missing by not picking up 72.7.

Will be calling Dish very soon.


----------

